

Investigating America's elite: Cognitive ability, education, and sex differences [pdf] - gwern
http://www.psychologytoday.com/files/attachments/56143/wai-americas-elite-2013.pdf

======
nrafter
this paper is fucking garbage. what kind of moron posted this shit?

